# wow account



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

kp ob ich das darf aber egal 
ich vk meinen wow acc 70 schurke und 68 Priesterin nicht


danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Nein darfst du nicht *reporte*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

warum eigendlich nicht?


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

mir egal will den los werden und kb auf ebay ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Weil's verboten ist, Punkt!


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

ja kla omg kind verboten ^^ 
blizzard macht da eh nichts hab acc getauscht und gekauft auch vk 
und blizzard hat nichts gemacht unsere gilde farmt sogar gold in instanzen und vk es und blizz macht nichts 
also sag nicht das das verboten ist ^^


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

Was ist letzte Preis


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

1. falsches forum
2. illegal
3. hier nicht gerne gesehen
4. wende dich doch gleich an e-bay

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Gut zu wissen..
Deine Argumentation zeugt sehr von geistlicher Reife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mod.. wo bist du nur *seufz*


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

als neuling sollte man bischen respekt vor den anderen user die hier länger sind haben und bischen sufu benutzen und den forenname anschauen hilft

mfg


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

es solten sich ja auch nur leute melden die den kaufen und nicht welche die nur scheiße schreiben wie du und vom thema ablenken


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

DEPP, gib mir deinen Account Namen und ich beweise dir das Blizz sehrwohl was macht, und jetzt hau ab hier....sowas wie dich braucht hier kein mensch


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Höchstwarscheinlich weiß er dass es nicht gern gesehen wird und hat deshalb kein WoW Unterforum genommen, weil er meint die Mods sehen da eher rein als in 'Gott & die Welt'..


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

du weist auch das wen man einen acc hat ein grosses risiko eingeht oder und du weist auch das man locker an den verkauften acc wiederholen kann oder?

und lese die regeln von blizz durch vllt glaubst du es dann


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich bezweifle das der lesen kann ^^


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah überall Pinguine


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

wir übernehmen das Forum ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Na.. Mara jetzt gib dich nich auf das Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er geht wohl eher rein nach dem Motto, wenn man für etwas (vorerst) nicht bestraft wird ist es auch nicht verboten..

Ich hoffe ihr habt eure Reporttaste beehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

IsP schrieb:


> @Thoryia sagen wir 50-60 € mehr will ich nicht schreib mir einfach bei icq
> 
> und an die leute die im forum nichts zu suchen haben (Maradil,Natsumee,Xelyna)
> es geht um den acc und nicht ob ich das darf oder nicht eure meinung dazu geht mir am arsch vorbei
> sucht euch ein anderes Thema im forum




Und mir geht es darum, dass das POSTEN eines solchen 'Angebots' in diesem Forum verboten ist!
Nicht allein das verkaufen ansich, was schon eine Schweinerei ist, sondern das was du hier gerade abziehst.
Zuzüglich deiner beleidigenden Antworten.


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

aso und wegen blizz mir ist das scheiß egal wenn der acc weg ist da ich eh kein wow mehr spiele


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

wir haben im Forum nichts zu suchen ? ich glaub du verwechselst da was.

Und an alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen den Acc zu kaufen : solange SEIN Name in der Acc verwaltung steht, kann er ihn jederzeit zurückholen, und da man den Namen in der Verwaltung nicht ändern kann.... so den Rest kann sich jeder normale Mensch selber denken ^^


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

hehe der TE und IsP dürfen sich schonmal über einen Bann freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

IsP schrieb:


> aso und wegen blizz mir ist das scheiß egal wenn der acc weg ist da ich eh kein wow mehr spiele



dann stell ihn auf eBay und geh uns nich aufn Sack.....

du hastn IQ von 12 und ne tote Ratte hat ein von 12...denk ma drüber nach

P.S.: warum is der Thread immernoch offen -.-'


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

aha gut das der name im acc nicht ma mein name ist und du die email adresse brauchst für den acc ^^


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 1. falsches forum



Ja, da hast du recht. 



Natsumee schrieb:


> 2. illegal



Nein, Blizzard sieht es nicht gerne und behält sich als Konsequenz vor die vertragliche Bindung mit dir nicht zu verlängern. Vor einem Gericht kannst du aber nicht belangt werden. 

Kurz: 

illegal  &#8800; verstößt gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen 



Natsumee schrieb:


> 3. hier nicht gerne gesehen



Warum auch immer ... 



Natsumee schrieb:


> 4. wende dich doch gleich an e-bay



Das kann ich auch empfehlen hat bei mir wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

TE = IsP  @ Qonix

Naja.. dass es ihn nicht interessiert dass sein Acc weg wäre war mich schon fast klar, aber wer weiß ob er sich den Account nach dem Verkauf nicht einfach wieder zurück holt, gelle..
Och man wo bleibt mein lieblings Mod *verzweifel*
Will ja nicht unnötig noch ein drittes mal reporten.. der arme Button..


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

IsP schrieb:


> aha gut das der name im acc nicht ma mein name ist und du die email adresse brauchst für den acc ^^



für das gibts die geheime frage mit dem kriegst dien acc wieder


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> für das gibts die geheime frage mit dem kriegst dien acc wieder



Jeder halbwegs intelligente Accoutkäufer verlangt auch die Antwort auf die "geheime" Frage; zumindest war es bei mir so.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 1. falsches forum
> *2. illegal*
> 3. hier nicht gerne gesehen
> 4. wende dich doch gleich an e-bay
> ...



ES IST NICHT ILLEGAL!!!

Mensch Kinder, wann lernt Ihr endlich die wörtliche Bedeutung von legal und illegal?

Es ist NICHT illegal, es vertößt lediglich gegen die AGBs von Blizzard und kann mit einer Accountschliessung bestraft werden.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> TE = IsP  @ Qonix


ups   voll verguckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ES IST NICHT ILLEGAL!!!
> 
> Mensch Kinder, wann lernt Ihr endlich die wörtliche Bedeutung von legal und illegal?
> 
> Es ist NICHT illegal, es vertößt lediglich gegen die AGBs von Blizzard und kann mit einer Accountschliessung bestraft werden.



*nachkuck* hab ich glaub ich wenigstens auch nirgends geschrieben aber *verboten *ist es auf alle Fälle.


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

oho einer der was Nützliches ins forum schreibt und keinen beleidigt  wie ihr kinder und dan noch sagen ich beleidge guckt ma was ihr da fürn scheiß geschreiben habt.
naja in jedem forum sind kinder das beste beispiel  sieht man an den antworten der leute im forum die auf aggressive und  Hinterwäldleriche  art alles in den dreck ziehen
naja hf beim scheiße schreiben der nächste idioten post müsste gleich da sein


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

Gib ma PW und Name per PM, schau mir grad an ob der 50 Euro wert ist.


----------



## Minati (28. Mai 2008)

Die Höflichkeit geht hier aber echt den Bach runter ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ TE Bitte setz dein Angebot bei eBay rein ... hier im Forum hat es wirklich nichts zu suchen


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *nachkuck* hab ich glaub ich wenigstens auch nirgends geschrieben aber *verboten *ist es auf alle Fälle.



Es ist nicht vom Gesetzgeber (dem deutschen Staate) verboten. Blizzard kann nur die vertragliche Bindung mit dir beenden, wann immer sie wollen. Außerdem sagt man dir, dass man, wenn du deinen Account verkaufst oder andere Dinge, die Blizzard stören, machst, dein Account gebannt wird (d.h. die vertragliche Bindung beendet). Blizzard "verbietet" dir nicht deinen Account an Dritte weiterzugeben, man sagt dir nur, dass man, wenn man es erfährt, die vertragliche Bindung zu kappen.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

IsP schrieb:


> oho einer der was Nützliches ins forum schreibt und keinen beleidigt  wie ihr kinder und dan noch sagen ich beleidge guckt ma was ihr da fürn scheiß geschreiben habt.
> naja in jedem forum sind kinder das beste beispiel  sieht man an den antworten der leute im forum die auf aggressive und  Hinterwäldleriche  art alles in den dreck ziehen
> naja hf beim scheiße schreiben der nächste idioten post müsste gleich da sein




Wenn meine sachlichen Posts dich beleidigt haben tust du mir ganz ehrlich Leid


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es ist nicht vom Gesetzgeber (dem deutschen Staate) verboten. Blizzard kann nur die vertragliche Bindung mit dir beenden, wann immer sie wollen. Außerdem sagt man dir, dass man, wenn du deinen Account verkaufst oder andere Dinge, die Blizzard stören, machst, dein Account gebannt wird (d.h. die vertragliche Bindung beendet). Blizzard "verbietet" dir nicht deinen Account an Dritte weiterzugeben, man sagt dir nur, dass man, wenn man es erfährt, die vertragliche Bindung zu kappen.



Na ich würde es mal so interpretieren, dass alles was gegen die AGB's also den vertraglich vereinbarten Konditionen verstößt aus der Sicht dieser Vereinbarungen verboten ist. Was der Gesetzgeber dazu sagt, von dem geh ich hier gar nicht aus. Sondern allein davon, was Blizzard für 'Bedingungen' stell um das Spiel zu spielen..
Fazit: Für mich definiert sich ein Verbot als etwas, das gegen vorgegebene Vorschriften verstößt.


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

guck im arsenal 
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...hol&n=Dogge
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...l&n=Dakthul


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

Na lol, Arsenal posten kann man viel. Nachher isses ein Leerer Acc mit nem Level 10er Hunter.

Wie kommt das eigentlich, das der Priester laut deinem Angebot vor ner Stunde 68 war, aber der Armory Link zeigt einen 70 Priest?!


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Mann, du bist ein Vogel. Bei  einem 70ger und einem 68er und deinem Sprachniveau müsstest du doch eig 
 scho mit blizz und Gms erfahrungen ham und wissen, dass blizz mit deinen Chars auch den dazugehörigen Acc 
 weiss^^ denke ma Zam und den anderen Moderatoren wird es en leichtes sein das an einen GM weiterzugeben
 wenn sie ma wieder ingame sind. sollten sies net tun ICH tus wenn ich zuhause bin um 5   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Wie kommt das eigentlich, das der Priester laut deinem Angebot vor ner Stunde 68 war, aber der Armory Link zeigt einen 70 Priest?!




Tja..

Da sieht man mal wie ehrlich ers meint.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Mai 2008)

Laßt uns ein Feuer anzünden, uns im Kreis darum versammeln, tanzen und eine Modanrufung durchführen...

*Streichhölzer holen geht*


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Laßt uns ein Feuer anzünden, uns im Kreis darum versammeln, tanzen und eine Modanrufung durchführen...
> 
> *Streichhölzer holen geht*




Wär ich total dafür.. aber bei mir ist Buffed beim Laden grad richtig langsam.. wer weiß wo meine Reports gerade verloren gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

hahahah das sind nicht meine chars hab oben geschrieben das ich nen lvl 68 priester hab keinen 70 das sind einfach chars aus dem arsenal nicht meine ^^ und ich hab nicht ma nen wow acc ^^
pls nichts mehr schreiben sind fertig danke für die netten antworten von euch allen hat mir ma wieder spaß gemacht ein thema anzusprechen und zu gucken wie die leute darauf reagieren 
DANKE ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Hoffentlich bekommst du einen Buff Bann für Verarsche, Beleidigung und vermeindlichen Acc-Verkauf.


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

ich hab noch nen aoc acc wilst den haben ? ^^


----------



## HobbyTwinker (28. Mai 2008)

und trotzdem ist hier alles voller pinguine!


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

habt ihr auch so probs mit der buffed seite ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Na wer ist denn da auf einmal so kleinlaut.. 

Und.. wo bleibt ein Moderator *fleh*.. das kann doch grad so nicht weitergehn.


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

ja das kann so echt nicht weiter gehen macht ma pls was mit der buffed seite ab und zu bricht alles zusammen


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

Zam , Noxiel & Co. : Hear my Call !  *träller* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verstehn wahrscheinlich nur wc3 fans? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

*gelöscht* sry , ausversehn 2 ma draugeklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

IsP schrieb:


> ja das kann so echt nicht weiter gehen macht ma pls was mit der buffed seite ab und zu bricht alles zusammen




Ich meinte eigentlich dein Geschreibe kann so nicht weitergehen.. erst einen WoW Account verkaufen wollen.. User beleidigen.. es als Verarsche outen.. AoC Account verkaufen wollen..

*tief durchatmen Xelyna*..


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

vl kanst du mir ja beim schreiben helfen ^^
bin 1,64 groß habe langes blondes haar und setehe auf Männer die lustig sind und was im kopf haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

ich findes stylish er stiftet cool verwirrung und ich mags mir flames und streitereien durchzulesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

IsP schrieb:


> vl kanst du mir ja beim schreiben helfen ^^
> bin 1,64 groß habe langes blondes haar und setehe auf Männer die lustig sind und was im kopf haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut dass ich nicht männlich bin.. und ich muss dich leider entäuschen, Intelligenz färbt nicht auf andere ab.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

> Gut dass ich nicht männlich bin.. und ich muss dich leider entäuschen, Intelligenz färbt nicht auf andere ab.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol thx !! made my day , 100percent ^^


----------



## IsP (28. Mai 2008)

Gut dass ich nicht weiblich bin ^^
was sich liebt das neckt sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

I love Xelyna   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin ma off cu


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Vögel gibts!^^

Wozu aufregen? Das will er doch nur! Dann heißt es wieder hier wäre ja so eine schlechte Communitiy...

Und warum?

Weil MAMA dem Imbaroxxorschurkenhunter den Account dicht gemacht hat und er es nicht haben kann das Andere noch spielen können!

Ja, Neid war schon immer eine beliebte Fähigkeit der Menscheit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

man ist das heiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ja, Neid war schon immer eine beliebte Fähigkeit der Menscheit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die hat IsP auf alle Fälle erfolgreich ausgeskillt..


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Weil MAMA dem Imbaroxxorschurkenhunter den Account dicht gemacht hat und er es nicht haben kann das Andere noch spielen können!



Woher weißt du, dass sein Account von seiner Mutter "dicht gemacht" wurde? Und, dass er "es nicht haben kann", dass "andere noch spielen können"? 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ja, Neid war schon immer eine beliebte Fähigkeit der Menscheit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War, ist und wird es auch bleiben. Aus evolutionärbiologischer Sicht durchaus sinnvoll ...


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Mai 2008)

IsP schrieb:


> hahahah das sind nicht meine chars hab oben geschrieben das ich nen lvl 68 priester hab keinen 70 das sind einfach chars aus dem arsenal nicht meine ^^ und ich hab nicht ma nen wow acc ^^
> pls nichts mehr schreiben sind fertig danke für die netten antworten von euch allen hat mir ma wieder spaß gemacht ein thema anzusprechen und zu gucken wie die leute darauf reagieren
> DANKE ^^


Dann wirds Zeit hier zu schliessen. Und eine saftige Verwarnung für dich gleich mit.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dann wirds Zeit hier zu schliessen. Und eine saftige Verwarnung für dich gleich mit.




Davon mal abgesehn, dass ich ihm davon kein Wort glaube und eher vermute dass er kalte Füße bekommen hat.. naja und sich natürlich versucht rauszureden.
Was das ganze mit 'Ich hätte auch nen AoC Acc, willste den haben?' nicht glaubwürdiger macht..


----------



## Grimtom (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich kein Bock mehr auf dieses Spiel habe, wirds eben verkauft, womit habt ihr ein Problem !? 

Verboten hin oder her, Blizzard kanns doch egal sein, wer weiter sein Geld monatlich für dieses Mistspiel bezahlt ...


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Hab grad mit der Blizzardhotline telefoniert! Das Problem ist bekannt! Meist sind es Spieler des Alters 12-14 die den Account von den Eltern gekündigt kriegen weil diese seltsame Dinge aus dem Kinderzimmer hören wie z.B.:

Schurke:

"Ey das ist voll krass Alter! Ich bin voll der Roxxorschurke und schleich mich von hinten an meine Opfer an! Dann stech ich einen nach dem Anderem weg!"

Hunter:

"Nö! Die sind alle voll doof! Nie darf ich lang in ner Gruppe bleiben die sagen alle ich kanns einfach nicht! Aber das mir doch egal! Ich hab ein Pet und das Pet macht alles für mich!!!!"


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Wenn ich kein Bock mehr auf dieses Spiel habe, wirds eben verkauft, womit habt ihr ein Problem !?
> 
> Verboten hin oder her, Blizzard kanns doch egal sein, wer weiter sein Geld monatlich für dieses Mistspiel bezahlt ...



Es ist mir sowas von schnurzpiepegal was du verbotenes machst, solange du mich, die Buffed-Community und den Rest der Welt damit in Ruhe lässt, aber das offensichtliche anbieten hier allein ist schon verboten!
Da könnt ihr drum rum reden wie ihr wollt es ist so.

@Scrätcher: Würde mal sagen, Problem klar erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

vergiss den channel doch einfach je länger ihr in dem schreibt, desto länger bleibt er bestehen. und ich weiss 
 net was ihr habt^^ ich finde wie gesagt die aktion cool euch so gegen sich aufzubringen und die ganzen flames
  zu ertragen gehört mumm dazu


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> vergiss den channel doch einfach je länger ihr in dem schreibt, desto länger bleibt er bestehen. und ich weiss
> net was ihr habt^^ ich finde wie gesagt die aktion cool euch so gegen sich aufzubringen und die ganzen flames
> zu ertragen gehört mumm dazu



Wie ich gerade das Gefühl habe dass du nicht verstanden hast um was es geht.. eigenartig..

Der 'Channel' (warum erinnert mich dass an einen Chat) aka Thread bleibt so lange bestehen bis ein Moderator in löscht, hat also damit nichts zu tun. Und eigentlich wundere ich mich immer noch dass das nicht schon längst passiert ist, bzw. er noch nicht geclosed wurde. Find ich irgendwie schade.


----------

